# Cambio Baterias SAI APC RT2000 (RBC31)



## tonie4125 (Dic 27, 2014)

Hola a todos/@s

  Tengo un SAI APC RT2000 que he 'heredado' sin baterías. El caso es que, según tengo entendido funciona, y quiero comprarle baterías;  pero no estoy seguro al 100% del tipo de baterías que lleva.  La referencia original es la RBC31, que es un pack de 4 unidades de 12V, pero no estoy seguro del:

  - 1) tamaño físico
  - 2) conexionado, para que sea 24 ó 48V (creo que va a 48V, porque la unidad externa adicional de batería va a 48V)
  - 3) si puedo encenderle sin baterías, sin dañarle.

  La quería cómpralo suelto las 4 baterías,  ya que el pack original (RBC31) es mas costoso.

Gracias,


----------



## tonie4125 (Feb 7, 2015)

Al final he sustituido las baterías (salida a 48V), pero he esperado hasta varios días con el SAI APC RT2000, desconectado de la red 220V, para que se descargen por si solos los condensadores.
El caso, es que salida a 220V da bien y no me indica ningún led en averia, lo que ocurre es que hace el 'pitido' en continuo de averia.
El procedimiento para conexión que he probado:
1) una vez tengo el SAI desconectado de la red 220V varias horas, le enchufo las baterías
2) conecto el SAI a 220V (ya ahí empieza a realizar el pitido continuo)
3) le enciendo (mediante tecla I-test)
4) realiza su chequeo y da salida 220V, pero no se quita el pitido continuo.

Para quitar el sonido continuo, tengo que desconectar las baterías.

¿Cómo puedo descargar los condensadores manualmente???. Gracias.


Agradezco cualquier ayuda. Gracias.

Saludos,


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2015)

Realiza un puente sobre los condensadores con una resistencia de unos 470 Ω (5W) 
Para verificar si se descargaron por completo mide la tensión sobre ellos, comenzando por una escala alta del multímetro.


----------

